# Improved odds for tips



## Uuuuber (Jan 31, 2017)

If drivers would rate a good pax that tips a 5, a jerk pax that tips a 4 and passengers that don't tip either a 1 or 2 you could tell by their rating if they are a tipper or not before accepting the ride. Another upside is that when passengers figure out that the only way they can get a ride is to improve their rating by tipping you won't need Uber to add a tipping feature in the app.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There are literally three threads on the front page that says the exact thing you posted and it's dumb.

I am not going to 1 star a non tipper. If someone is respectful, ready to go when I arrive and they don't tip. I don't get upset over it.

Pax are always going to get rides, too many drivers drive desperately to ignore low rated pax, so thinking you are going to get pax to change bc you one star them is silly.

Most pax don't know and don't care about their rating. The ones that do are going to one star you back and guess who gets deactivated for low ratings? Hint: Not the pax.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey, what a fresh, new idea!


----------



## Uuuuber (Jan 31, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> There are literallt three threads on the front page that says the exact thing you posted and it's dumb.
> 
> I am not going to 1 star a non tipper. If someone is respectful, ready to go when I arrive and they don't tip. I don't get upset over it.
> 
> ...


N


Shangsta said:


> There are literallt three threads on the front page that says the exact thing you posted and it's dumb.
> 
> I am not going to 1 star a non tipper. If someone is respectful, ready to go when I arrive and they don't tip. I don't get upset over it.
> 
> ...


Your kind of thinking is exactly what will keep Uber Drivers below the poverty level.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> N
> 
> Your kind of thinking is exactly what will keep Uber Drivers below the poverty level.


Here's the deal. If you see a passenger with a 2 rating are you going to pick him/her up? If your answer is yes then it shows you that your system doesn't matter anyway. If your answer is no then your advocating a system that automatically disqualifies 95% of the customers. Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Uuuuber (Jan 31, 2017)

Tedgey said:


> Here's the deal. If you see a passenger with a 2 rating are you going to pick him/her up? If your answer is yes then it shows you that your system doesn't matter anyway. If your answer is no then your advocating a system that automatically disqualifies 95% of the customers. Doesn't make much sense.


As long as we're talking about what makes sense. How much sense does it make to lose 8 cents on each dollar you make? Or are you one that believes it's only a paper loss whereby Uber might be right for you.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> As long as we're talking about what makes sense. How much sense does it make to lose 8 cents on each dollar you make? Or are you one that believes it's only a paper loss whereby Uber might be right for you.


UNSUSTAINABLE!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Hey, what a fresh, new idea!


I agree duck. I don't know why the crison hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> If drivers would rate a good pax that tips a 5, a jerk pax that tips a 4 and passengers that don't tip either a 1 or 2 you could tell by their rating if they are a tipper or not before accepting the ride. Another upside is that when passengers figure out that the only way they can get a ride is to improve their rating by tipping you won't need Uber to add a tipping feature in the app.


not going to work.....I tried that for a week and saw my rating crash as pax saw I gave them 3's and then they gave me 3's//////


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> N
> 
> Your kind of thinking is exactly what will keep Uber Drivers below the poverty level.


Incorrect. It's your line of thinking that will prevent you from earning more.

A Pax can create a new account with a drop of a hat.

What makes you think the Pax would ever know that they have a low rating because they don't tip, rather than just the fact that their driver was a jerk?

No, there's better, proactive ways to educate the public and to generate better tips.

I tried your method for a week or two. My tips did not improve, but my ratings plummeted.

Now I have a better method, and so far my tips have quadrupled. I think I'll stick to mine, but that's for the suggestion!


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I agree duck. I don't know why the crison hadn't thought of that before.


That's a quackin fresh idea Crison!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> That's a quackin fresh idea Crison!


The crison is always original.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> The crison is always original.


Quacktastic!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> Your kind of thinking is exactly what will keep Uber Drivers below the poverty level


Start one starring the non tippers and tell me if your tips go up. I guarantee your ratings will plummet.

If you want tips give good service and invest in a tip sign. Does wonders, trust me!


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Start one starring the non tippers and tell me if your tips go up. I guarantee your ratings will plummet.


Not necessarily. I do 1 star every single one of them who don't tip. 5 stars to those who do. My rating is climbing steadily up.

NOTE: I do have a tipping sign.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> Not necessarily. I do 1 star every single one of them who don't tip. 5 stars to those who do. My rating is climbing steadily up.
> 
> NOTE: I do have a tipping sign.


Post a pic of your rating


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Post a pic of your rating


Currently at 4.82. Had 4.75 six months ago.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> Currently at 4.82. Had 4.75 six months ago.


Passable, but it's still risky proposition.

When I was new, I adopted that line of thinking for a week or so. I was always a 4.92+ driver and I started 1 starring anyone who didn't tip, which at the time was 90% of my pax. The only change I saw was my ratings tanked. My tips certainly didn't increase for reasons I've explained in detail elsewhere on the forums.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Passable, but it's still risky proposition.
> 
> When I was new, I adopted that line of thinking for a week or so. I was always a 4.92+ driver and I started 1 starring anyone who didn't tip, which at the time was 90% of my pax. The only change I saw was my ratings tanked. My tips certainly didn't increase for reasons I've explained in detail elsewhere on the forums.


There is a little twist. Before you rate 1 star, always make sure pax sees 5 stars you picked. Once they are out of the car and can't see what you really doing with the app, change it to 1 and slide the button to the right. Feel of quilt for not tipping + assumption that driver rates them 5 stars do wonderful things.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> There is a little twist. Before you rate 1 star, always make sure pax sees 5 stars you picked. Once they are out of the car and can't see what you really doing with the app, change it to 1 and slide the button to the right. Feel of quilt for not tipping + assumption that driver rates them 5 stars do wonderful things.


Oh yea, I did that too. I had one sit there and was like "So are you going to slide confirm or what?" I thought that was pretty funny.

I had one that was sitting up front straight reach over and hit 5 star and slide confirmed. I was so blown away by this blatant act I just sat there staring at him in amazement. He quickly took off before I unfroze from the shock, haha.

If pax care, they can check and see that they got down rated before they have to give you a rating. If they don't know which of their last several Uber drivers did it, they are liable to give ALL their previous Uber drivers a poor rating.

The rating game is not fun, either by the driver or by the pax. No one walks away a winner...


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Oh yea, I did that too. I had one sit there and was like "So are you going to slide confirm or what?" I thought that was pretty funny.
> 
> I had one that was sitting up front straight reach over and hit 5 star and slide confirmed. I was so blown away by this blatant act I just sat there staring at him in amazement. He quickly took off before I unfroze from the shock, haha.
> 
> ...


Well, that's some crazy sh...t you've encountered. Never had anyone who dared to act like this in my car. You in and you out - I'm not making friends driving Uber. I don't care what they think about the rating. Question was - is your rating in danger if you rate 1 star for not tipping? My experience says no, it's not. What happens after is not my business.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> Well, that's some crazy sh...t you've encountered. Never had anyone who dared to act like this in my car. You in and you out - I'm not making friends driving Uber. I don't care what they think about the rating. Question was - is your rating in danger if you rate 1 star for not tipping? My experience says no, it's not. What happens after is not my business.


But does the benefit of doing so outweigh the potential risk?

Does 1 staring increase your tips? No. Can one starring get a retaliatory one star back? Yes. Can that eventually lead to your deactivation? Yes.

A pax rating can be reset by Uber with a drop of a hat, or they can create a new account. Your driver account will take 500 trips to clear out 1 star trips and if you get too many, you are permanently deactivated and can not apply for a new account.

So for zero benefit, you take all the risk. Not worth it to me. You may not be struggling now with sitting at a 4.82 but it wouldn't take much to bring you back to the brink if you get a run of low ratings.

But if you think it works for you, have at it!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Uuuuber said:


> If drivers would rate a good pax that tips a 5, a jerk pax that tips a 4 and passengers that don't tip either a 1 or 2 you could tell by their rating if they are a tipper or not before accepting the ride. Another upside is that when passengers figure out that the only way they can get a ride is to improve their rating by tipping you won't need Uber to add a tipping feature in the app.


The only problem is 95% of drivers don't know this and are not on this website so they always rate a 5 star regardless. This rating/tip system theory doesn't work. Drivers are always gonna pick up riders regardless of rating because with more drivers on the road, pings/requests are longer to get now.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Start one starring the non tippers and tell me if your tips go up. I guarantee your ratings will plummet.
> 
> If you want tips give good service and invest in a tip sign. Does wonders, trust me!


A TIP SIGN!!!?? HAHAHA Stop. Please, just stop. I would cancel and get out of your car. 
Probably something cliche: 
" Tips are not required or even recommended. But they are appreciated!  "


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> A TIP SIGN!!!?? HAHAHA Stop. Please, just stop. I would cancel and get out of your car.
> Probably something cliche:
> " Tips are not required or even recommended. But they are appreciated!  "


^^ ...... 

whats your real rider rating... 3.8??


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> A TIP SIGN!!!?? HAHAHA Stop. Please, just stop. I would cancel and get out of your car.
> Probably something cliche:
> " Tips are not required or even recommended. But they are appreciated!  "


Heres another one. Not a single pax has complained about my tipping sign. You can see my tablet tipping sign in my signature link. 4.92 rating and 50-70% of my trips tip.

Not a single pax has ever said "Stop the car! I cannot ride in your awesome car because you have a tipping sign!"


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree with above, This guy mitchell8992 isn't an adult, clearly. Adults tip and adults don't take offense to being asked for a tip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's why most UberSelect pax are now ~4.4*

Problem with that is you start getting waves of surge avoiders....with higher ratings... who then proceed to 1* you for the pleasure


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Incorrect. It's your line of thinking that will prevent you from earning more.
> 
> A Pax can create a new account with a drop of a hat.
> 
> ...


Quadrupled to....?

What's your average, per ride? And as % of income?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> A TIP SIGN!!!?? HAHAHA Stop. Please, just stop. I would cancel and get out of your car.
> Probably something cliche:
> " Tips are not required or even recommended. But they are appreciated!  "


LOL why would I tell them "tips are not required? It simply says tips are appreciated"

You can drive around for 90 cents a mile and not supplement it with tips if you choose LOL.

Poor and prideful, for shame


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Quadrupled to....?
> 
> What's your average, per ride? And as % of income?


I haven't really tracked since I finalized my system, but this was one day that I made full notes. Before I started the Tablet Tipping sign, I might have made $10-20 for that day. Maybe $30 if I got lucky. I'd say this example was a good night and not all nights are this good!

I end up spending my tips, on dinner, snacks, drinks, gas fill up... so I start losing track of cash tips, haha.

My credit card tips have increased since the collaboration on this thread had me update the system to make it so the pax can swipe their card themselves from the tablet rather than me swiping for them at the end of the trip.



steveK2016 said:


> What, give away my new patented Uber Tipping Machine?!
> 
> I'll put something together, if not this weekend maybe next depending on my schedule.
> 
> ...


The next day I think I had gotten $50 or so?

I've started to get about $50 on the low end, $70 on the high end per evening, usually between 12-20 trips depending on how busy it really got. The more trips, the lower the % (more chances of people not tipping). My goals are usually no less than $100 between Fri and Sat driving. I do notice that Friday night crowd tips better than the Saturday night crowd.

Depending on how good of a night fares are (which can honestly range from $150-300 for about 6-7 hours online), tipping income can easily be 25-40%, lower if I have a great Select night with nice long fares.


----------

